# Best cd writer for linux/gentoo - urgent

## Kartoffel

Hello,

My cdwriter crapped out at work leaving me up a creek.  So I figure it's time to update my 2x burner anyhow.

Here's what I need.  

It has to be sold at best buy (prefferably) or office depot or office max.

It has to work flawlessly with linux.  I'm aware of the scsi emulation stuff, but I don't want to learn how to write drivers or anything.   :Smile: 

It would be nice if it wrote up to 800MB.

That new antibufferoverun hardware magic would be nice too.

What are my options I don't want to run out and buy one and then post here that I can't get it to work.  

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## pjp

Could you run through the stores with a notepad and write down what they sell (or via online if you're ordering that way)?  That would be much easier than people suggesting stuff not availabe in those stores.  Also, with the notes from what the stores carry, you can Google as well (for linux support).

Since you mentioned this was 'urgent' this may actually be your quickest option.

----------

## Kartoffel

I pretty much narrowed it down to either 

Plextor 40x12x40 Internal CD-RW Drive  PX-W4012TA

Sony 40x12x48 Internal CD-RW Drive  CRX195A

or maybe

VisionTek Xtasy 48x12x48 Internal CD-RW Drive  30001644

The visiontek doesn't have burn-proof.  Is Burnproof worth it?  Does it always work?  If you get burnproof is it ok to just get a 2mb cache or should I go with 4 mb?

Any idea how these drives work with linux.  I couldn't find any info on google and they aren't in the list at the cdrecord site (but I think that list is old).

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## netster403

i have an old phillips 4x cd-rw and I never have problems with it not having burn-proof, i have never had it "buffer-under-run". With today's cpu/ide speeds its not really needed. (unless you are playing quake 3 while burning cd's  :Smile:  )

----------

## Miles

Go for Plextor, they're simply the best. Burf-proof is a great feature, I've never produced a coaster since I upgraded to a drive with it.

----------

## gsf

Hi,

well , i think u can get every cd writer today  :Wink: .

Me own a Sony 175A 24/10/40x and no Problem here.

Cheap an easy.

One tip : dont buy the newest stuff , coz mostly u paid too much for

nothing.

Speed isnt all , coz isnt a big different to write a CD in 5 or 3,5 minutes.

Otherwise , if ur biggest hobby is to burn CD then spped is more

important. but then i would buy two 24x Burner for the price of a

48x  :Wink: .

Plextor is a good choice but too expensive. You pay too much for

there name.

The best burner came from Aopen or Liteon. They are cheap and

do what they shall do.

Best idea is to look in a CD database if u want CloneCD compatibility.

Another good idea is to buy one in ur local store and bring it back if

suck.

You should have a look here on there Link-site :

http://web589.server16.y-w-s.de/main.htm

and then take a look in the SuSE HArdware Compatibility list if

there exists any problem with Linux

Greetz

----------

## pjp

As Kartoffel's last post was on Sept. 12th, and this was 'urgent', I'd hope the CD-RW was already purchased  :Wink: 

----------

## Messiah

 *Kartoffel wrote:*   

> I pretty much narrowed it down to either 
> 
> Plextor 40x12x40 Internal CD-RW Drive  PX-W4012TA
> 
> Sony 40x12x48 Internal CD-RW Drive  CRX195A
> ...

 

If you still haven't bought it, I would say go for Plextor. They make quality stuff. And yes, anti buffer underrun stuff is worth it, especially at high speeds.

If you do have bought any of these drives, tell us which one you did, and tell us your experience with it.

----------

## gsf

Shame on you miles , where the heck you found this antic thread ?!!  :Very Happy: 

Bye

----------

